# Ski Maynia: Sunday River, Sunday, May 1st



## thetrailboss (Mar 29, 2005)

It's a free day and there has been some discussion about it here...so I'm opening this up for folks to make plans on getting together...would like to come but might be busy...wait...will be up in VT that weekend so might be able to swing it


----------



## Vortex (Mar 29, 2005)

I'll be there with the entire family gang.


----------



## Brettski (Mar 29, 2005)

One of the best times I've ever had on skis.

Bluebird day and Mid 80's  bring your sunblock.

Got to see what days thy're open.  We hit the day before and were the only ones on the mountain.  Cooler that day and still very good coverage that year...'94?

The next day it was party city...place was jammin...

The Mountain did not survive the day.  So many skkiers, and so warm...there were actual rivers down the trails.  Some places you had to kick off the skis to get across a meadow...I'm in VT next week (look like some flurry action at smuggs), and this year I could due with a dose of real spring skiing...

been a long time since I skiied in shorts...


----------



## Brettski (Mar 29, 2005)

Well if it was 94, the it was Saturday and Sunday.

But it may have been '93, cause I usually made it a long weekend for such a trip..ski friday, saturday, drive home Sunday...

http://www.timeanddate.com/

Let's hope they're open the Friday and Saturday before...


----------



## Vortex (Mar 29, 2005)

I'll be in for both days if it is an option.


----------



## awf170 (Mar 29, 2005)

i might be there sunday


----------



## Brettski (Mar 31, 2005)

Hey,

Do you guys have AZ T-Shirts or something?


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 31, 2005)

Brettski said:
			
		

> Hey,
> 
> Do you guys have AZ T-Shirts or something?



They are for sale through the gear website I believe.


----------



## Vortex (Mar 31, 2005)

I'll check that out.  edit... I could not find it help. Sorry for the hijack.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 31, 2005)

AZ t-shirts are available here:

http://www.cafepress.com/alpinezone

I've been thinking of picking one up...


----------



## Vortex (Mar 31, 2005)

Thankx, Bvibert just bought 1.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 31, 2005)

Bob R said:
			
		

> Thankx, Bvibert just bought 1.



What style did you get?  

I'm thinking a polo...but I don't like just plain white.  :wink:


----------



## Vortex (Mar 31, 2005)

I ordered the tie dye.    Oops not avail.  Basic white t shirt.  Basic guy.  I think the hoodie is in the plans wanted to see the logo in person 1st.


----------



## Brettski (Apr 1, 2005)

Just order my white t-shirt and 3x5 sticker for the rack....wish I had know earlier...would've had it for thios trip....next time


----------



## Vortex (Apr 6, 2005)

I was stupid bought the shirt and not the sticker.  Never saw it just went back to site and bought the sticker. I'll be a walking driving bill board.  That may not be good for your Greg.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 6, 2005)

I finally just got around to ordering one of the grey t-shirts!


----------



## Vortex (Apr 6, 2005)

My white one with the light blue logo is in.  My daughter will tie dye it for me in the coming weeks.
I will be slightly different again.


----------



## Brettski (Apr 11, 2005)

Just got back from No VT and my white t-shirt and sticker where in the mail....

Got the sticker on the rack on the back....

Grey Thule Alpine Box on top of a green Town and Country....

Wave hi!


----------



## Vortex (Apr 11, 2005)

Brettski said:
			
		

> Just got back from No VT and my white t-shirt and sticker where in the mail....
> 
> Got the sticker on the rack on the back....
> Grey Thule Alpine Box on top of a green Town and Country....
> ...



Cool I wore the t-shirt Sat night. I'll put the sticker on this weekend when it comes.


----------



## Vortex (Apr 13, 2005)

Hey this is not to  far away.  I have heard Trail Boss and Myself anyone else.  Its free.  Come to my favorite mountain.  this could be the last get together of the year.  I'm sure we can get Oz skier, maybe even a newbie thaller1 say hello she just joined us very active on the SR board.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 14, 2005)

Bob R said:
			
		

> Hey this is not to  far away.  I have heard Trail Boss and Myself anyone else.  Its free.  Come to my favorite mountain.  this could be the last get together of the year.  I'm sure we can get Oz skier, maybe even a newbie thaller1 say hello she just joined us very active on the SR board.



Yes, Ozskier will be there...I'm planning on attending for a few hours because I'm going to be close by in Northern VT that weekend.  So weather, conditions, and scheduling permitted, trailboss will be there with his rock skis!!!


----------



## Terry (Apr 15, 2005)

If it's not raining I plan to be there on May 1st. Looking forward to seeing you guys there.


----------



## Vortex (Apr 17, 2005)

After skiing today.  I'm confident there will be plenty of Snow May 1st.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 20, 2005)

Well, may not be there...schedule has changed such that I might not be able to swing it


----------



## ga2ski (Apr 23, 2005)

Back to the original topic.  May 1st at Sr.  I'll be there. It will only be barker and only open may 1st (weather depending).  they are closing tomorrow 4/24 and only opening on sunday the first.  See a this post on the SR board by JD, the mountain ops director, for a good explaination.http://www.sundayriver.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=4552

See you there.


----------



## Skimaine4ever (Apr 24, 2005)

Bob R said:
			
		

> After skiing today.  I'm confident there will be plenty of Snow May 1st.



Hows agony holding up? It looked like it had alot of snow a couple weeks ago.  It didnt opne for mayday last year though.


----------



## Vortex (Apr 25, 2005)

SkiMaine4ever.  I'm not sure.  I missed this weekend.  I was bad. :wink:   1st weekend since K opened.   The linc Ga2ski put up was the last 1 I read at the  end of the week.


----------



## TeleGrrrl (Apr 25, 2005)

I'll be at SR Sunday for Ski Maynia. Hopefully I'll cross paths with a bunch of you! Looking forward to finally putting a face to the names.


----------



## Vortex (Apr 25, 2005)

10AM at the upper Barker deck outside the Bar entrance.  I'm short with glasses.  I know Terry and Ga2ski and Thaller1 and Ozzy. Pictures of me are in the Gallery at the Az outings. Pm me if you want more info or want to hook up.  I will have my wife and kids with me.  Comeout for possibly the last ski get together of the season. Its free.


----------



## Brettski (Apr 26, 2005)

Just around the corner....I can't make it


----------



## Vortex (Apr 27, 2005)

Brettski, do the family thing and join us late fall.


----------



## ga2ski (Apr 27, 2005)

10:30 sounds good to me.  i may be flying solo. I'll probably bet there early to get decent parking. If you see me on the hill as high.  all I can tele you is I'll have a black giro nine helmet. Maybe tele gear or old alpine to ski anything including mud.  I like to have mud skimming contests in the spring. see who can go the farthest on the dirt.  i use old junk skis for this.

see you all there.


----------



## Vortex (Apr 28, 2005)

ga2ski said:
			
		

> 10:30 sounds good to me.  i may be flying solo. I'll probably bet there early to get decent parking. If you see me on the hill as high.  all I can tele you is I'll have a black giro nine helmet. Maybe tele gear or old alpine to ski anything including mud.  I like to have mud skimming contests in the spring. see who can go the farthest on the dirt.  i use old junk skis for this.
> 
> see you all there.


The (tele) part was good I caught it.    If we have questionable weather it might just be me also.  My family is planning on comin, but if its nasty it will be just me.  If its nice I may bring a grill and tailgate at bit, weather seems to be looking better for Sunday than Sat at this point.  I may have left over food from Sat. :idea:


----------



## Vortex (Apr 29, 2005)

Lets try 10.30 upper deck infront of upstair entrance to Barker bar.   Who is coming?


----------



## Skimaine4ever (Apr 29, 2005)

Well, the weather isnt looking to bad now.  On SR's site it says showers early and then partly cloudy(which means more sun then clouds).  Highs in the 50's, some diffrent than last year when it was in the 80's.  Hopefully I can make it over, should be fun.


----------



## Vortex (Apr 29, 2005)

Skimaine4ever said:
			
		

> Well, the weather isnt looking to bad now.  On SR's site it says showers early and then partly cloudy(which means more sun then clouds).  Highs in the 50's, some diffrent than last year when it was in the 80's.  Hopefully I can make it over, should be fun.


Last year it was like a day at the beach.  Hopefully the snow will hold up a bit better this year also.


----------



## Vortex (Apr 29, 2005)

Hope to see some folks on Sunday.  I won't be at a computer until monday.


----------



## Terry (Apr 29, 2005)

I will be there sunday. hope to see everyone.
 :beer:


----------



## ga2ski (May 1, 2005)

Today was great with Thaller, BobR , Terry and gamway at SR.  the snow was good early. Got in 10 runs by 11:30 which is the same time Bob started the tailgating. There was mainly good coverage ..  .not side to side coverage, but you make it down most trails with no worries.

Bob- thanks for the food and drinks.

Terry and Gamway it was nice meeting you.


----------



## Vortex (May 2, 2005)

thankx for hanging out.  I'll post a trip report later started the day with a flat tire got some catching up to do. :angry:


----------

